# Accepting payments via credit cards



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone here accept payments via credit cards? Please share with me your experiences and the Pros and Cons of doing it. I have encountered a few customers who would like to be able to pay me this way and am seriously considering it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

I got the square - and love it.
I accept all forms of credit cards. But what I do is give a price that includes the surcharge and then if they dont pay by card I give small discount. you have to feel it out with each customer. you also have to have a smart phone. just plugs in and you swipe..................


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Does anyone here accept payments via credit cards? Please share with me your experiences and the Pros and Cons of doing it. I have encountered a few customers who would like to be able to pay me this way and am seriously considering it.


LOOOOVE IT!!! money today and not tomorrow. make me mucho happy happy senor vato!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

tazmanian said:


> I got the square - and love it.
> I accept all forms of credit cards. But what I do is give a price that includes the surcharge and then if they dont pay by card I give small discount. you have to feel it out with each customer. you also have to have a smart phone. just plugs in and you swipe..................


do you have it on your phone or tablet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

will work on either one!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

It sounds like a good thing to have. I do not have a smart phone so I will have to go old school with a terminal or web based service. 

So... what service do you use to process the transactions?

Do you know of any that are better, or worse, than others? 

What should I watch for that is good or bad?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

i know people that use terminals, and there are services online that you can use......
I do not know much about good or bad of any others but the one i got is good.........................
remember if you get a smart phone it is an expense and you can write it off............so might be a good investment.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

tazmanian said:


> will work on either one!


I have it for our iPhones and run it on the iPad if needed.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Credit cards*

We accept credit card payments and it is great. The full amount in in our bank account within 2 business days. I use the old fashion method of imprinting the card and then running it thru the terminal when I get to the office.
Just don't forget that you are paying a certain % so calculate that into it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

I use Square also. I have been told that the "rental" on a terminal at the office normally exceeds the smartphone costs for the wireless plan. 

The only bad thing is Square only allows a $1000 limit on Manual Inputs and the amount over $1000 is held for 30 days. You can request a higher limit and they normally will jump this to $2000 but then you have to wait a year to get a limit over that amount.

Otherwise its great!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

It's forecasted that in the near future the main consumer payment method will be via smartphone (using business applications such as Square). 

If you're going to accept credit cards, use a smartphone and Square. It streamlines the process and cuts down on "clerical" time. 

I believe Square was also founded by the maker of Twitter.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Square, 2.75% of transaction.
Manual 3.5%.

Intuit, $19.95 per month, 1.64% of transaction.
Manual 2.47% 

So if you do over $1500 a month Intuit (quickbooks) is a better deal. If you do say $5,000 a month you would save about 60 bucks a month with Intuit. My question is what it the fee with either for Rewards cards????


I would say using Intuit would be perfect if you use Quickbooks for invoicing unless Square sync's with Quickbooks............


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I get VERY few customers asking for paying with CC. As in 2 or 3 a year.
Until I get a lot more I'm not going with it.


Doing large commercial properties versus residential is going to make a difference.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I get VERY few customers asking for paying with CC. As in 2 or 3 a year.
> Until I get a lot more I'm not going with it.
> 
> 
> Doing large commercial properties versus residential is going to make a difference.


Less headache with commercial customers compared to residental ones anyway Eh BPWY??


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I only work for the best folks.


lol


As long as you can keep the customers happy their all good.

I had one residential woman customer that was straight up crazy. She even admitted she was.


----------

